# Your best Bass lure for 2018



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

What was your best bass lure for 2018?

I did not have a very good year over all but a Zoom White Fluke was my best for 2018.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Buzz bait and Big Joshy swim bait


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

8 inch bluegills


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

Chatterbait and football jig!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jig


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For largemouth, a 4" Jackall Cove Craw. For smallmouth, probably a toss up. Either a tube jig, or a football jig and trailer.


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

zara spook, finesse worm


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I had a horrible year. That's why I had to go down to a shaky head many times. Followed by spinners.


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Kvd 1.5 squarebills. Good numbers also a couple 5+ pounders.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Odd year for this river angler. Most success occurred in the pre spawn phase when they were willing to chase small crank baits. Swims came in second. Top water hardly produced this year whereas in past years it was often top of the list


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Texas rigged Yum Dinger Blue with Blue Fleck, 3/16 bullet weight unpegged, 3/0 Gamakatsu skip gap hook, 14 lb Segar Red Label fluorocarbon carbon line. Fishing deep.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

4in salty sling work on a 1/4 oz spot remover jig head. That worked in southern Ohio & at Erie.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn’t have a very good year either but I did my best work punching with a black and blue craw and heavy bullet weight. (1/2oz - 1oz)


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Didn't fish much for bass but when I did....Rapala #9 floating minnow, in perch.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Big shiner under a slip bobber.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Just crushed it with watermelon flukes this year rigged unweighted Ewg hook , always fished the river, was a great year, had a blast


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Z-man silver chatterbait, white skirt, with a z-man palmetto bug. This was my best all year.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I grew pretty fond of the ned rig this year. Lots of fish, big and small.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

InlandKid said:


> Z-man silver chatterbait, white skirt, with a z-man palmetto bug. This was my best all year.
> View attachment 284461


Any pointers on how to fish it? Haven’t had much luck


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

RiparianRanger said:


> Any pointers on how to fish it? Haven’t had much luck


Let it sink down, pick it up of the bottom and vary the retrieve speed. I start out slow enough just to get the blade to work and then keep upping my speed till they start hitting. If I can't get any hits with just a constant retrieve I start doing half second pauses while retrieving.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Rapala DT10


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Chatter bait and Square Bill and of course spinner bait


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraw Carolina rigged. In green pumpkin. Shaky Head worm on a Buckeye Spot Remover. Green pumpkin or black.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraw Carolina rigged. In green pumpkin. Shaky Head worm on a Buckeye Spot Remover. Green pumpkin or black.


Gee! Now that’s a surprise!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hey, if it works. lol


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I also had a poor year, but a good early bite on jerkbaits that continued all season. Seemed like that was all I caught them on this year.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

Weightless Texas rigged Senko was my number 1 this year! Ned rig is a close second!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Got a lot on the weightless Senko too.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Small chatterbait for large fish and ned rig for great numbers this year hands down for largemouth for me.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't understand how the Ned rig does so well up there. Guys use it here too with some success, but they never win tournaments on the thing. Maybe it's just a numbers thing, I dunno.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Don't understand how the Ned rig does so well up there. Guys use it here too with some success, but they never win tournaments on the thing. Maybe it's just a numbers thing, I dunno.


It’s a great smallmouth bait! It’s won tournaments on the professional level but always on smallmouth lakes.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I did fish a challenge with a friend a while back, my Carolina rigged speedcraw vs his Ned rig. I won by five fish or so, but he did get a nice four pounder on it. And several other fish.
We are about an hour and a half from smallie waters here. Maybe I will try it when we head to the New river.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I had a great season this year. A 3/8 oz jig with a super chunk or rage craw on it, and a KVD 1.5 were my top baits.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Nothing more I like pitching around Erie shorelines than the ned rig. I just wish the sheephead didnt love it so much too. NED is similiar to the blade in variety of fish it can catch.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Wacky rigged black and blue Yum dinger brought the most numbers of LM in ohio for me. Biggest Ohio LM (6.4lbs) came on a Whopper Plopper. Biggest bass of the year was a florida 8lber that came on a Sand Shiner Big Joshy.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Mine was either a Cabin Creek Weenie Worm in Green Pumpkin, Motor Oil, or Smoke on a drop shot or a Rage Lizard in Green Pumpkin on a Texas Rig.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I had a lot of FUN with the Ned rig - big numbers.
My go-to baits are always 4" Chartreuse Yammamoto grubs on 3/16 Gamatsku (sp) jig heads.
I also have great success with 6 inch Zoom Lizards - all year.

I'm thinking I'm going to try a Whopper-Plopper for Northern Pike and Muskies in Canada this coming spring.


----------



## Alexrenken12 (Jan 14, 2019)

Wacky rig/terminator spinner bait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Green pumpkin tubes


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Did really well on 5 3/8" BPS Stik-Os usually in a dark color weightless.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

3.5" Green Pumpkin Coffee tube!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Soft plastics, they have been in the past and probably the future, once you learn how to fish and rig them they just plain catch bass. Tubes, neds, flukes, grubs etc, each year I try to break the plastic habit but seem to alway fall back on them. Maybe because growing up on the 70s every one was throwing plastic worms, maybe because there cheaper then $10 lures who knows!









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

On the Ned rig and smallmouth, I believe it may not work well where there are rock and current, like most of our rivers have. May tend to wash under rocks and hang up.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> On the Ned rig and smallmouth, I believe it may not work well where there are rock and current, like most of our rivers have. May tend to wash under rocks and hang up.


Im not sure what rivers your thinking of, but actually the first time I used the Neds rig ( a couple summers ago) on the Whitewater river out of Brookville In. I caught between 65-75 fish that day, i did tie on a swim bait for awhile but 85% it was a pumpkin neds, I will add i use the mushroom head that has a wire weed guard on it. If you use the original Zman plastic it will last all day.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I am talking about rivers here in NC. The New, French Broad, Little Tennessee, Mayo, Dan all have lots of current and rock shelves.


----------

